# Moody 4 yr old



## Old lady loves horses (Jul 17, 2020)

My neighbour adopted two rescued Dartmoor ponies in 2016. They were very wild at first, but responded well to training and became well handled. They have always been ok with head collars and fly masks,
but for some reason this year, one of them will not take his fly mask. He is a little twitchy with his head
collar at times so I don't want to force the issue with the mask in case it transfers to the head collar.
Any suggestions please?


----------

